# Coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk ditches Kopi Luwak!



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm very pleased to announce that http://www.coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk have responded to my letter/PM to them regarding Kopi Luwak. To get straight to the point, they seem to have now researched the product more and have concluded that they will no longer be selling Kopi Luwak.

Owner Dave said, *"I was aware there were battery farms but not to the extent that they seem to be and wholeheartedly agree that this practice should be stopped and consumers awareness be raised on the matter. "*

This is fantastic news and over the next few weeks they plan to make the necessary changes to their new website, including the removal of Kopi Luwak (perhaps a winding down of existing stock) and some commentary to help customers understand this product so they can make an informed choice about ever buying it again.

Well done Dave and team! Hopefully your actions will inspire other roasters to follow suit. And I'm sure many other members on this forum will join me in being glad we will soon be able to buy your other beans









(Their new website is still under development and will be fully updated in a few weeks)


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Good work. Looks like it could be a decent shop that, actually.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

They should give all their stock away so we can try it... just to be sure that it's nothing special and no better than other coffee. Hey, at least we wouldn't be buying it


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Result, well done!

I'd used them before I knew about the issue with this stuff, they offered great service and I enjoyed their coffee. I'll order again in future now.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

That is fantastic news, well done you. Have you been in touch with Coffee Compass? If so what have they said? I really hope they respond positively to your campain. I would like to once again whole heartedly support them, I mean I havn't stopped supporting them altogether, I feel bad as I have long been a weekly customer of theirs but since you pointed out that they sell this stuff and the battery farming that I was unaware of, my orders have gone from once a week+ to a bag a month-. The coffee just doesn't taste as good anymore either and I don't belive it will until they heed your message.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Great comments. I plan to write to every company on the list of suppliers of kopi luwak to offer help in understanding this product better, so they and their customers can make a more informed choice. The comments from guys such as yourselves helps illustrate consumer views









Fingers crossed.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Great news Mike. Even getting one roaster on board has more than likely saved the suffering of a civet or two! Keep up the good work and hopefully we can make a significant difference.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Good result they are a great reliable company - with good customer service, and deserve our support for ditching the Luwak


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

That is awesome. A company I have wanted to try but never have as a result of the product. Huge kudos to them and equally so (at least) to you, Mike.


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Thought I had replied to this but the main puter went down with a bang on Friday









Good news - well done chap! You have my support for your mission albeit from afar









Al


----------

